

24 Arrested At Citibank - gburt
http://www.businessinsider.com/17-arrested-inside-this-citibank-during-occupy-wall-street-march-2011-10

======
_delirium
One interesting angle this highlights is the trouble with figuring out what
(if anything) to do about activity that is perfectly legal individually, but
can be disruptive if done _en masse_. It's obviously legal, and not
trespassing, to go to your bank. It's also obviously legal to go with 2 or 3
friends or family members at the same time. Also most likely, with a van full
of 8-9 people who happen to all need to withdraw some cash (maybe you're
heading together to a strip club or casino or something). At which point does
it become illegal to organize a group of people to go (legitimately) use the
bank's services simultaneously?

